# Changing Faces



## NikhilVerma (Apr 13, 2005)

*Changing Faces
--------------------
Photoshop Knowledge required : Medium
External Plug-ins required: None
(Before starting reset your workspace by Window ---> Workspace ---> Reset Palette Locations)*


This is a fun tutorial which will teach you how to change the face of a person into another.
Here I will change the face of Arnold into The Rock! Similarly you can do any transformation.

*Arnold :*
*img137.echo.cx/img137/4876/arnold3yx.th.jpg

*The ROCK :*
*img137.echo.cx/img137/1223/rock14mr.jpg


* Open both of the images

* Drag the image containing the face of the person you want to apply over the other image (The Rock's image to Arnold's)

* Set the face's opacity to 50%

* If the size of the image applied it too big or small then change it by, Edit ---> Transform ---> Scale 
   Drag the corner's to make the face as big as required, you can slightly chane the width of the face to fit the other.

*(Tip : Now here you can drag the face over Arnold's face to make a precise resize. 
Also match the height of the faces and match the nose and eyes)*


*img137.echo.cx/img137/8633/11ai.jpg


* Change the opacity to 75% and drag the face to where you actually want it to be.Then set it to 100%

* Pick up the Eraser tool (E) {Size : depending upon you ususlly 1~50 ---- Mode : Brush ---- Flow : 100}

* Now erase all the unwanted parts of the layer and leave just the wanted face...

*(Tip : You can zoom in the image and use a smaller brush size to fine tune your erasing... Also hiding the background, changing the opacity of the face  helps sometimes as this is one of the complicated tasks)*


*img137.echo.cx/img137/3645/27dx.jpg


* You may notice that there are some dark corners in the face layer or sometimes the face is looking like it's too much unrealistic. 
   So pick up the Blur Tool (R) {Radius : 5~10px ---- Mode : Normal ---- Strength : 80 ---- Use All layers : False } and run it aroung the edges where the dark areas are... 

* Now the hues of the two faces can be very different now we have to equalize them. So press (Ctrl + U) to open up the Hue/Saturation box and play with the settings to get the desired hue.

*(Tip : You can drag the face layer from the original face to see both faces, the follow the above step as this will help you equalise the hues more easily. Then put the layer back to where it was)*


*img137.echo.cx/img137/5892/32ur.jpg


* Now there are two ways to remove the face of good 'ol Governor... I am describing the easy way because the hard way id difficult to describe in this tutorial as it requires another tutorial of it own

* Set the foreground color to the background of the image provided. In this case Black

* Select the Brush Tool {Width : 1~50 depending of requirement ---- Mode : Normal ---- Opacity : 100} and select the background layer.

* Start blacking the face of Arnie and the T2 text remembering not to mess up with the clothes and the gun. Zoom if necessary.


Now you should be done. You can now play with other tools like smudge/burn/dodge to provide more detail...


*img137.echo.cx/img137/6150/49tb.th.jpg


So If ya SMELLAH!!! 
And yes I know.... You won't be back...


----------



## Delta (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice work Nikhi


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 15, 2005)

gr8 tut man, really awesome, looks like u and goobimama r ps experts


----------



## ShekharPalash (Apr 15, 2005)

cool nik...nice tut


----------



## Tux (Apr 16, 2005)

AWASOME MAN... AWASOME.
I used to do this kind of stuff but were never so perfect.


----------



## - Snake - (Apr 17, 2005)

good work there man..


----------



## effyouseakay (Apr 18, 2005)

Nice Tutorial Man.....Good Work

Hope it Does'nt get Exploited and used to make those Celeb Photos
One gets to see in _Desi_ Kinda Sites.....


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 22, 2005)

Gr8 piece of work mate!!

I am gonna use the Rock-minator as my Wall in Linux!!!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 22, 2005)

The Rockminator is a nice name!

BTW the wallpaper is lowres especially the face because I didn't find any highres picture of the rock...


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 22, 2005)

effyouseakay said:
			
		

> Nice Tutorial Man.....Good Work
> 
> Hope it Does'nt get Exploited and used to make those Celeb Photos
> One gets to see in _Desi_ Kinda Sites.....



Well they really wont mind at all . especially mallika sherawat and her compitors.


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 22, 2005)

effyouseakay said:
			
		

> Nice Tutorial Man.....Good Work
> 
> Hope it Does'nt get Exploited and used to make those Celeb Photos
> One gets to see in _Desi_ Kinda Sites.....



Well they really wont mind at all . especially mallika sherawat and her compitors. They like to be effyouseakayeed


----------



## effyouseakay (Apr 22, 2005)

vijaythefool said:
			
		

> effyouseakay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe....
But the Serious ones Like Mamta,Neha Dhupia,Sanober Kabir etc May'nt like it....


@Nikhil,What if the BAckground Does'nt match?


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 22, 2005)

u have to keep an eye open to get a perfect background
With [Patience]


----------



## Chirag (Jun 14, 2005)

Best tutorial

Keep it up


----------

